# Reefkeeper Controller and Reef Octopus



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

After some time, and more time debating which controller to stock, We decided on Digital Aquatics, We had user feedback on ease of use, and price.
These units offer the hobbyist a great way to get into a controller for a very reasonable price, and expand as they go along if required.
Most units in stock and downloaded on our site.
We have also expanded the Reef Octopus line of skimmers, We have been doing quite a bit on special order, and figured demand is there for most of the line.
All units also downloaded onto our site.
Due to up coming shipments, We will have all coral and fish this weekend at 15% off.
www.advancedreefaquatics.ca


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Just one note from the Octopus Owner. The ColarVue has the best customer service for the skimmers, that I even experienced for any product. The Jeremy from CoralVue is the best.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Just realized we posted in wrong area, if mod could be so kind to move.
Thx


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

done! and good to hear you're carrying DA equipment now. I'll have to swing by and pick up a few things


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for moving thread, also please let me know what is needed, reviews ?, any feed back would be appreciated, It also helps with stocking the product.
We are going full line on Aqua Digital, and trying to figure out most popular for skimmers from Reef Octopus, We cant carry them all as they offer 56 different models.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I looked at their website and didn't really see anything for a smaller tank. Do you know of anything for a smaller sub-50g tank? And no i'm not interested in HOB.

Thanks!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I used a NWB-150 on a 65 for quite a while, so maybe a NWB-110 would be suitable for a smaller tank.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Rated for 125g tank...that would be massive overkill in my opinion. The skimmer is also pretty large for a smaller setup. 

Thanks though!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

They are typically over rated as far as capacity goes, but you're probably right.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Probes....*

Great to have a local dealer with actual stock (eventually). I'll need probes....replacement probes....


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Rated for 125g tank...that would be massive overkill in my opinion. The skimmer is also pretty large for a smaller setup.
> 
> Thanks though!


BRS rates the NWB-110 for tanks up to 75 gallons, so I probably could have use that instead of the NWB-150.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi guys
I don't know of smaller skimmer for that size, i think the smallest is the NWB 150,
i also have Vertex IN80 in stock as well which may suit you better,
PH and Temperature probes we already have stock in, Floats and most items listed on the website, Most if not all controller packages in stock as well,
There are the extra long cables and such im not sure of, Id hate to miss on the niche items,


----------

